# برنامج للباونس السريع في البالتوك PalTalk quick bouncer



## holiness (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج قد يحتاجه البعض منا وبالاخص للذين يخدمون في البالتوك .. 
هذا البرنامج يوفر عليك الوقت للبحث و كتابة سبب الطرد و و ..الخ ​ 






و الان مع رابط التحمل 

اضغط هنا 

تحياتي لكم​


----------

